
Good2Go shuts down: Apple says no to the consensual sex app - eplanit
http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_factor/2014/10/07/good2go_shuts_down_apple_says_no_to_the_consensual_sex_app.html
======
alttab
If I ever met a person who had that on their phone, I'd definitely question
sleeping with them.

